
How do I make games?  A path to game development. - jwilliams
http://web.archive.org/web/20051104034215/www.lupinegames.com/articles/path_to_dev.html
======
justindz
Anyone have similar advice for an ultra-nerd like me who has always wanted to
make RPGs and only RPGs (the games, not the weapon)? I have always assumed the
skill set would be a little different.

~~~
icey
Well, it won't look pretty, but have you thought about getting started in MUD
programming?

Text based RPGs have always held a certain charm for me personally; I can
remember drawing out maps as I played Zork.

Some quick googling found this: <http://www.gignews.com/morrow1.htm>

~~~
justindz
I have worked on a Ruby MUD. I think this is probably a good suggestion, along
with bk's suggestion to get the hang of balancing and populating a game first.
Thanks.

------
psyklic
I remember that article when it first came out. It's still good advice for any
hacker -- learning through experimentation!

------
tptacek
A great post with a terrible Hacker News headline.

~~~
jwilliams
Well it's the title of the article - I didn't see any need to editorialize.

